# Bock nibs



## Artisan iron designs (Jun 16, 2017)

So like my last post said, i'm going to try kitless. was wondering where to buy bock tips.  I was thinking of the 250 or the 220 both in fine.  also which pump should I use; the schmidt or is there a better one.  as always thx in advance


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't know who sells those nibs. But those blanks are going to make some nice kitless pens once you learn how to make them. Good luck!:wink:


----------



## zwaluwstaart (Jun 16, 2017)

There is seller Germany: Starbond Europa
I say hello from The Netherlands.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jun 16, 2017)

Classic nibs sales them go to link vendors and you will fine them


----------



## Pierre--- (Jun 16, 2017)

Starbond Europa, yes, and Beaufort Ink


----------



## Phil Dart (Jun 16, 2017)

Bock's standard size 6 nib is the type 250.

The type 220 you mention is only available in solid gold, and getting hold of them is like trying to find hens teeth. We did manage to get one as a special order for a customer recently, but it took Bock almost a year to supply it to us. It uses the same housing as the type 250, but there is no real advantage in having one unless you want a size 6 nib that is a tiny bit narrower across the shoulder than a type 250.

Type 250 is available in polished steel, as well as gold plated and two-tone plated versions, along with various precious metal versions, principally solid gold, solid palladium and solid titanium. As I say, it's Bock's standard size 6 model, and we carry all versions of them in stock, in all point widths, including the precious metal ones.  

I hope that helps


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Jul 14, 2017)

*A day late...*

Damn.  I was going to tell you to check with Phil Dart...then Phil Dart responded.  It's a small world and getting smaller every day.


----------

